# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  أقتراح بمنتدى خاص

## elframwe

أقترح على سيادتكم أنشاء منتدى خاص للملكية الفكرية وما يتعلق بها من مواضيع خاصة بالعلامات التجارية والنماذج القضائية والغش التجارى وما يتعلق بها من قضايا

----------

